# RIckets Point, Sunday March 4



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Late notice I know, but last minute plans to postpone my trip to the prom this weekend means I'm heading out to Rickets early arvo (at a guess) to put the new Outback through it's paces. Got nothing better to do, come forth and join me  Trip report pending.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Josh, good luck with making that Outback leap through rings of fire off Rickett's. I'm on the Spirit tonight so can't join in, but apparently some nice pinkies to 2 kilo are about there if ya believe the fishy rumour mill. Good to see Rickett's waking up again, even better to see ya back onwater again :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry mate, no can do.

Good luck though, was talking to a bloke in the tackle shop yesterday who, on seeing my SP collection reckoned he's boated 10 snapper 1.5=>2kg a couple of days ago not far at Ricketts.

The SPs in question were 4" minnow Emerald Shimmer Berkley Power Baits on as light a jig head as you can get away with.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Good luck there Josh - I'm hanging out for a fish but I have the kiddies this weekend.

Can't wait to see them Tassie pics there Pod.


----------

